# FireFox Browser aufrufen



## peter12345 (19. Aug 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte aus meiner App heraus eine Adresse im Internet Browser aufrufen.
Dies funktioniert mi folgendem Intent auch:


```
Intent browserIntent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_VIEW, Uri.parse("http://www.google.com"));
    	startActivity(browserIntent);
```

...allerdings ist es zwingend notwendig das das ganze mit dem auf dem Gerät installierten FireFox Browser gestartet wird und nicht wie bisher mit dem Systemeigenen Browser. Wie kann ich das machen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MiDniGG (19. Aug 2011)

Geht gar nicht.

Mit Android Intents auf Du und Du / 01 / 2011 / Archiv / Magazin / Home - Smart Developer

Im zweiten und dritten Abschnitt steht es. ;-)

Eventuell kannst Du auch versuchen statt "einem Browser" Firefox als App aufzurufen. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie das rechtlich aussieht und ob Du dafür vllt die API o. ä. von FF kennen musst. Vielleicht hilft dieser Link ja:
App aus App heraus starten? - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## mervolso (27. Okt 2011)

Aber man kann doch wenn man FF als Standardbrowser festlegt ihn so immer Starten lassen? Ich weiß, dass auf Android aber auch oft die Frage kommt wenn mehrere Browser installiert sind.


----------

